# Random Thoughts, Rants and Raves from a Recent X Country Trip



## JoeRids (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All-
I just completed a cross country Amtrak trip. Lake Shore NYC-CHI, Zephyr CHI-SAC, Capitol Corridor round trip to San Francisco, Starlight SAC- SEA with flight home. What a great ride, and with all things considered Amtrak was perhaps at the best it ever was, in my experience. Here are some random observations, rants and raves, in no particular order.

Equipment- looking good all around. Our Viewliner Morning View had crystal clear windows to view the Hudson. Tip: Make sure you book an even numbered room westbound, odd eastbound to view the Hudson on the correct side; there is no lounge car on the NYC-Albany stretch (something that really is needed). Our Superliners were both the older 1979-80 refurbished models, again looking good but for some minor paint scuffing in the rooms. Also, the AC vent comes out of the ceiling in Superliners and next to the lower windows in Viewliners, so plan accordingly when picking your bunk with your companion if you are sensitive to cool breezes, or if you need a cool breeze while sleeping.

Meals- Very good to excellent, almost without exception. Has Amtrak finally struck the correct balance between food quality and reduction of food services costs? One can only hope so, as I don’t think anyone misses the “simplified dining” of the mid 2000’s. Especially recommended- French Toast and Chicken Apple Sausage for breakfast, Pork Bratwurst for lunch, and Steak or the Turkey Shank for dinner. Honorable mentions also go to the Braised Beef (dinner) and Pancakes.

Scenery- The routes described above speak for themselves. The Denver to Salt Lake City stretch of the Zephyr has to be among the finest days in passenger railroading in the world. A special scenic surprise was the Helper-Provo, UT crossing of Soldier Summit. A clear day crossing the Cascades on the Starlight gave me a new appreciation of this route as well. The weather was clear for us every day. Everything in this respect was a true delight.

Crews- Competent all around, though none were especially memorable. Perhaps the worst was the LSA in the diner on the Starlight, with a disposition bordering on surly. Another waitress on the same train made fun of my father when he asked for white milk. She replied, “Is there another kind?” I reminded her that yes, chocolate milk does exist. She replied, “Well, we only have white”. She then proceeded to forget the milk all together until we reminded her. This was minor, to be sure. Also, the Lake Shore, which has a reputation for having the worst crews, actually had the best sleeper attendant of our trip, and the diner crew, while slow, was also fine.

Timekeeping- Good as well, in fact would have been outstanding if not for a 2hr late arrival of the Lake Shore into Chicago. Both the Zephyr and Starlight were VERY EARLY (1 HR) arriving into both Sacramento and Seattle, but were up to 1 hour late for other parts of their trip-which is great for end point passengers but frustrating for those boarding at intermediate points.

Other tidbits:
-The Pacific Parlour Car is just a great piece of equipment. I enjoyed wine tasting with a young couple from England and a cool guy from Ohio with really long hair. It is now FREE, and despite a crowded train, was not full up. The 8 swiveling chairs at the end of the car make you feel like a rail baron- if you can get a seat in one of them. I was lucky to be able to spend about 2 hours at different times in them. We did not take advantage of the Parlour Car dining, but it looks like a great change from the diner, and if you are a party of less than four, you will NOT be seated with someone else- a great choice for a quiet meal.
-Going along with the above, my biggest train pet peeve is people spending every waking hour in the lounge car. On a busy train, this is truly annoying. One conductor on the Starlight was kind enough to suggest passengers limit their time, but in fact the Zephyr attendant seemed to encourage people to bring their own food (not food purchased on board) into the upper level lounge for meals. This should NOT be allowed, and anyone who seems to be “camped out” in these facilities (this includes the Parlour Car) should be asked to move on after a reasonable time (does up to 90 minutes seem fair?) Granted, this would be hard to police, but repeated announcements should help. Of especially bad form are people that leave books and coats on seats when not there, and others who “reserve” seats for their friends on an ongoing basis. EVERYONE should be able to enjoy these wonderful cars- for a time.

All in all, the magic of the rails survives, and it took all of our strength to not board the Empire Builder for the trip back home!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2013)

:hi: Nice trip, glad you enjoyed the Journey! Too bad you missed out on the Meals in the PPC, they are a real treat and the ambience is outstanding as you said! As to the Lounge Lizards, not all of them Sleep @ Night in the Sightseer Lounge as the on going thread discusses, some of our Seniors like to "Save" Seats and Camp out in the Lounges and Parlour Car to be able to Sleep in the Daytime! (Rooms are for Naps!!!)


----------



## TVRM610 (Sep 1, 2013)

I just recently took a simaliar trip (involving the Zephyr, Starlight, and Lake Shore.. but I also to the Empire Builder back from Portland) and will say that I agree with almost everything you said.

Food was very good... I was particularly impressed with the Mahi Mahi entree.

Scenery on the Zephyr and the Starlight is simply second to none.

And interestingly enough the only crew I had bad attitudes on was the Coast Starlight dining car staff. Maybe if enough of us write in about this particular train someone will take notice?

I agree about seat saving in the Sight Seer lounge... but I think if someone wants to camp out in the lounge that is their right, but saving seats and leaving coats, computers etc. should not be allowed. (by camp out I mean enjoy the lounge for several hours.. but actually remaining in the seat and keeping neighboring seats available for other guests).


----------



## brentrain17 (Sep 1, 2013)

"Saving" seats in the lounge car is a pet peeve of mine. Temped to move the coats or whatever to the floor and just sit down!


----------



## grounded flyboy (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeRids said:


> Equipment- looking good all around. Our Viewliner Morning View had crystal clear windows to view the Hudson. Tip: Make sure you book an even numbered room westbound, odd eastbound to view the Hudson on the correct side; there is no lounge car on the NYC-Albany stretch (something that really is needed).


I have read other comments that odd/even is dependent on the direction the sleeper car is loaded in the consist. Is your statement consistently correct that the even numbers will be on the 'river' view side? I happen to have a roomette on the LSL in mid-Oct and unfortunately it is an odd number but I still have time to change rooms if your tip holds up.


----------



## JoeRids (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't bet any money on it, but the "safe bet" is even numbered roomettes westbound, odd numbers eastbound. The sleepers are typically marshalled bedrooms first, which is why this normally holds up. As always, however, it can change on a dime. Any time I have seen this train on any platform (which is, unfortunately, not that much), this HAS been the case. If I were you I would change it, but again nothting is guaranteed.


----------



## JoeRids (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting comment above, as well, about poor dining car staff on the Starlight. I have always thought LA was Amtrak's best crew base, but after my recent few experiences over the last few years I might say Chicago has them beat. Also, some attendents from the now closed Pittsburgh crew base have migrated to Chicago, which is a great addition as these folks have always been among Amtrak's best, IMHO.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeRids said:


> Interesting comment above, as well, about poor dining car staff on the Starlight. I have always thought LA was Amtrak's best crew base, but after my recent few experiences over the last few years I might say Chicago has them beat. Also, some attendents from the now closed Pittsburgh crew base have migrated to Chicago, which is a great addition as these folks have always been among Amtrak's best, IMHO.


I like the OBS that are Crew based in Florida (especially the SCAs) and New Orleans the Best but for Consistency Ive found the Crews that Operate on the Western Trains, no matter where they are Based ,(EXCEPT Chicago!) give the Best Service and have the Best Attitudes! Of course YMMV since there are No Absolutes when it comes to Amtrak!


----------



## TVRM610 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll echo Jim Hudson's comment on New Orleans based crew... I've had great experiences with Dining Car staff and SCA's out of NOL (I wish the Crescent Diner was staffed out of NOL! )

However I've had great experiences with Chicago based crews on the Zephyr. What else does Chicago even staff? Texas Eagle (which I haven't ridden in just about forever) and??? and??? Portland Sleeper of the Builder but seriously any others?


----------



## rrdude (Sep 3, 2013)

TVRM610 said:


> I'll echo Jim Hudson's comment on New Orleans based crew... I've had great experiences with Dining Car staff and SCA's out of NOL (I wish the Crescent Diner was staffed out of NOL! )
> However I've had great experiences with Chicago based crews on the Zephyr. What else does Chicago even staff? Texas Eagle (which I haven't ridden in just about forever) and??? and??? Portland Sleeper of the Builder but seriously any others?


They used to staff the SW Chief, and they offer "protect" service for all LD trains, for any staff member that "falls out". (Is to ill to work)


----------



## JoeRids (Sep 3, 2013)

I believe they also staff the sleepers and lounge on the Lake Shore, but the diner crew comes out of NY. I think on the Crescent the diner rotates between NY and NOL. I remember Bob Johnston wrote a good article in Trains about where every Amtrak train is staffed, but don't ask me when it was.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2013)

grounded flyboy said:


> JoeRids said:
> 
> 
> > Equipment- looking good all around. Our Viewliner Morning View had crystal clear windows to view the Hudson. Tip: Make sure you book an even numbered room westbound, odd eastbound to view the Hudson on the correct side; there is no lounge car on the NYC-Albany stretch (something that really is needed).
> ...


On Superliner trains it's completely random.

On Viewliner equipped trains (Silvers, Crescent, Cardinal, LSL) they're generally set up the same due to the fact that Viewliners only have doors at one end and the Heritage Diners don't have exterior doors at either end.


----------



## OBS (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeRids said:


> I believe they also staff the sleepers and lounge on the Lake Shore, but the diner crew comes out of NY. I think on the Crescent the diner rotates between NY and NOL. I remember Bob Johnston wrote a good article in Trains about where every Amtrak train is staffed, but don't ask me when it was.


On the Crescent, the diner is strictly NY. The lounge is staffed out of NOL.


----------



## amamba (Sep 8, 2013)

When I rode the SWC a few years ago the LSA told me that she was based out of Los Angeles.


----------

